# More Florida Meet Up



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

<span style="color:#0000ff">Cat & her hubby Steve were wonderful hosts. Their ranch is beautiful! I think we can all agree that Twink is the cutest and fiestiest of all the little Malts. Briese wins for the best hearder he loved chasing the Guinea hens. We discovered that Bogie & Cody have identical barks and know how to use it especially Cody :smilie_tischkante: neither one liked the horses and Cody was intimidated by the bigger fluffs and barked at them all day. Frankie is adorable and quite the little "lover"......LOL Bella & Emma went with the flow. We discovered that Briese and Tanner could be twins. The prize for best lap baby was given to Mia. I thought KCee was going to act out and he was the quietest well behaved little fluff. :wub: Oh and lunch & dinner was great!!! I hope you enjoy the pictures.








































































































































































</span>


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

Looks like you had a nice meet-up and had tons of fun!!! Wish I could have been there.....but I had a prior commitment. I am so glad that you had such great weather and the fluffs had a great time together. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I am seriously jealious :brownbag: love all the pics and all the fluffs


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (Morkie4 @ Mar 30 2009, 11:44 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=753739


> Looks like you had a nice meet-up and had tons of fun!!! Wish I could have been there.....but I had a prior commitment. I am so glad that you had such great weather and the fluffs had a great time together. Thanks for sharing![/B]


Good thing for me then :w00t: I was going to surprise you and show up :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 
can you just imagine and then PUFF you weren't there


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Great pictures Maggie. I wish I lived in FL.  I would have loved to meet all of you. The fluffs looked like they were having a wonderful time.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh wow. more great pics! I just LOVE looking at them and being able to put faces with names! How fun!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Of all the weekends for me to be sick!!!  I'm so upset that I wasn't able to make it!!! :bysmilie: I know Maggie and Abbie would of had a great time!!!

Those are great pics, Maggie!!! :thumbsup: Thanks for sharing them!!


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

what great pictures! It looks like everyone had such a fun time! Just look at all the adorable fluffs :wub: :wub:


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

aww what fantastic pics! all those little malts together... :wub: :wub:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

great photos -you all look to be having a great time too


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Ohhhh what fun!!!!! Wish we were closer.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Bravo...oh Gosh, what great pics...I love all of them.

Looks like everyone, both skin and furbabies had a great time!!!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I wish I could have been there! It looks like everyone had a great time. Loved the pictures!!


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

I just love seeing so many Malts together. :wub: Glad you ladies had such a wonderful time.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

It looks like everyone had a great time, the pictures are wonderful. I wish i was able to have attended.


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

Great Pictures, Maggie. Looks like everyone and their Malts had so much fun!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Maggie, I'll take your girls anytime. Boys are nice, but little girl Malts are just the best. All of your fluffs were dressed to kill. Beautiful outfits and matching bows. Thanks for driving such a long way to join us. It was really fun.

PS: Your lasagna was delicious.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

All those fluffs and lasagna, too? Sounds and looks like it was a perfect day! Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

great photos!! thanks for sharing! looks like it was a great deal of FUN!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Great pictures.Looks like soooooo much fun.


----------



## madden (Jan 15, 2009)

Everyone looks like they had a wonderful time. Such a beautiful bunch of fluffs :wub2:


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Mar 30 2009, 11:51 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=753752


> QUOTE (Morkie4 @ Mar 30 2009, 11:44 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=753739





> Looks like you had a nice meet-up and had tons of fun!!! Wish I could have been there.....but I had a prior commitment. I am so glad that you had such great weather and the fluffs had a great time together. Thanks for sharing![/B]


Good thing for me then :w00t: I was going to surprise you and show up :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 
can you just imagine and then PUFF you weren't there 
[/B][/QUOTE]

:shocked: Are you serious? :shocked: Well, plan to come to the next one then...........I'll try not to remember you are coming!   

THAT would have been sooooooooooo cool!!! B)


----------

